# Fixing Bullnose Corners at Baseboard



## easydrywall

Just installed about 180 pc of paperfaced bullnose corners, and they look really nice. Now comes the problem, I used the baseboard conversion pieces and they are to short for the baseboard. Customer has 3/4 inch hardwood and 5 1/2 in baseboards. Contractor wants me to fix, but I don't know an easy fix. Is there one?


----------



## jim

There is no easy fix. Welcome to drywall contractors world! Trimtex makes a wooden outside corner block for bullnose, but i think 5 1/4" is as big as it goes. As a finisher ,the only thing you can do is cut bead and raise your vinyl conversion piece (a new one) Higher and leave gap at bottom. I think carpenters should learn how to trim!!! see attachment. We do too much already to save generals a buck!!!


----------



## [email protected]

Really must ask that question before Bull goes on. It's on you & contractor both for not deciding in advance. See if he'll split it w/ you. Expensive lesson. We always determine base / flooring parameters prior and add 3/4" to allow for the deck being out of level somewhere. That way if it takes a dip somewhere you won't lose all the reveal in one corner. Would contractor consider using either a narrower base or pay Trim carpenter to rip down the 3/4"?


----------



## Cyian

Check Pla-Cor....they have a complete line of tranisition corners.

I think it is www.pla-cor.com


----------



## silverstilts

First rule always find out where the finished floor is going to stop for height then add on for the base expensive mistake and shouldn't be the contractors problem unless he told you before you started. And base always varies always double check and ask the contractor where he wants the transition to start from the top of the base , every contractor has his own preference , it is not up to us to decide , You will have to cut off the bottom of the bull-nose and piece a new transition block back in if he don't want to put in wooden ones . I have seen contractors fit the base around the bull-nose also it creates a lot of work no matter what you do , tough luck and it sucks .


----------



## Barry

*Bullnose corner are easy... with*

I gave up using the wooden bullnose corners, they are a pain at the best of time. I found in older homes many walls are not square and it just lands up not looking nice. I found a product called Squarzit, it is a piece of plastic that goes in the corner, you will have to google it to find it. It has saved me a lot of time and gives me a nice finish and allows me to use any baseboard or crownd molding on a bullnose corner..


----------



## [email protected]

Squarzit is a generic bull adaptor just like Trim-Tex'. Hey, just wait 'til you see a house that you installed all the base adapters at the proper height, and then see they go with the wider base, rip out the adpater and 22 1/2 the base anyway. What a waste!!!!


----------



## eastex1963

Wow, 180 pcs??? Dang, that sounds like ALOT!! course, I'm presuming residential.


----------



## eastex1963

I used to use the trim-tex adapters. Most of the time the GC's weren't positively sure of the base, so I quit offering them. I just run the BN to the bottom of the rock. Trim guys just caulk if needed. It just made it better for me. Yours may be a different situation though.


----------

